# Did your vagina return to normal after the birth? Share your thoughts/experience..



## BlondieBride

Did your vagina go back after the birth of your baby? and how long did it take for it to go back? Did you do pelvic floor exercises and did you think they helped? Just curious as i see/hear so many different answers on this!


----------



## CamoQueen

Yes, it did go back to normal. As far as I and DH could tell, it was back by 6 weeks (when we first started having sex again). 

And yes, I did my pelvic floor exercises, mainly after the baby was born because I was bad about doing them during pregnancy. I even ended up buying a pelvic floor exerciser (Gyneflex, like a dumbbell for your lady parts:haha:) and with the use of that, I was even tighter than before I had my son! I'm planning on using it again once this LO is born.

Visually, I think it looks the same. I had a few minor scrapes and tears after birth but once it all healed, I can't tell a difference. Vaginas can bounce back pretty well, I think!:thumbup:


----------



## keyring86

Mine ended up being tighter i think. Maybe because of the stitches. I did Kegel exercises but not diligently. I waited 12 weeks or so before I had sex and it hurt!


----------



## Weeplin

I think it was tighter after I had Aimee...I waited 12 weeks before having sex again and it hurt. It looked different though but I tore pretty bad and had stitches. I never did kegels during or after having Aimee. 

With Jason I did kegels on off and definitely after as when I laughed I kept weeing myself lol..the kegels fixed this though. Tightness was about the same and didn't hurt but then again my ex had a little penis so maybe that helped :haha:

I have been doing my kegels on off with this pregnancy and plan to do them after, I am also going to buy a kegel toner.


----------



## girl19722

A overheard male workmates talking about this once and one said it was like pi$$ing in a bucket and another said it felt different like going into a familiar room but someone had removed all the furniture lol. It did make me laugh. 

I had a CS with DS so have no idea.

x


----------



## magicbubble

i never look at mine. i wouldnt know what it looks like now, leave alone after i have baby hehe


----------



## Misery

I remember going for a wee the morning after delivery and thinking my womb was gonna fall out and everything was swollen. I didnt think it would ever go back to normal but it did within weeks.


----------



## furbie

I've had two children and if im honest i think its not at 'tight' as it was previously, not baggy by any means either lol !! it looks different from the outside, but i dont know if this is because im generally getting older anyway and it changes. I do my pelvic floor exercises almost everyday and never had a problem with accidental wee's but, in my third pregnancy (now) i find if i sneeze i can have little accidents, which i find awful ! Its all worth it tho :happydance:


----------



## ellaandcallum

Mine felt like a bucket crutch lol, pardon the expression, Macy was my 3rd. It did feel funny for a bit, prob about 5 weeks it went back to normal. I do have a little wee if i sneeze and laugh lol all part and parcel of the joys of having kids.


----------



## HayleyJA

My daughter was delivered by forceps, so I had an episiotomy too. However, once the stitches had dissolved, and the swelling subsided, I'd say thing pretty much returned to normal. I was very nervous about having an epis and whilst I wouldn't go so far as to say I'd 'recommend' them, it wasn't half as bad as I thought, and has had no lasting effects.

I do/did pelvic floor exercises intermittently (not everyday without fail) and feel I have good control down there too. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Nikki1120

girl19722 said:


> a overheard male workmates talking about this once and one said it was like pi$$ing in a bucket and another said it felt different like going into a familiar room but someone had removed all the furniture lol. It did make me laugh.
> 
> I had a cs with ds so have no idea.
> 
> X

lmao :D


----------



## daddiesgift

Good to hear some of these cause im FREAKING out! Especially being told im having a large baby I just dont understand how its going to come out of there and just bounce back to normal! You always hear about people who sleep with a lot of men and become "loose" and none of those penises could possibly be over 6 lbs so its a scary thought! 

Also probably like labor stories you only hear bad things other than good things!


----------



## aliss

I had a 9lb 3oz baby vaginally... pushed for 4 hours, he was so big the doctor broke his collarbone to get him out, and believe it or not, it's actually tighter than before!!!! 

TMI but sometimes it feels like being a virgin again :rofl:


----------



## 24/7

I only had a couple of grazes, and it does look abit different but OH reports it feels exactly the same, despite LO being stuck for two hours and keeping it stretched for that long. xx


----------



## kandbumpx

Yes goes back to normal.. I had sex 3 weeks pp.. And everything was fine.. OH said it felt tighter if anything! lol.
I did pelvic floor exercises yes, don't know if it helped as sometimes now I find myself with a weak bladder :(


----------



## charxxx

I'm pregnant with my 2nd and although I feel toned down there at the moment I'm dreading the effects of birth the 2nd time round! 

I was lucky with my first baby, I actually felt like a virgin when me and her father started having sex again. I had an episiotomy aswell as grazing so its proof that your vagina CAN go back to normal/ or be even better after birth.

Looks wise..I'd say it changed a bit but these things happen.

I've always done my kegels ever since the age of about 14/15? So I do find they help alot and obviously I plan on carrying on doing them through out this pregnancy and delivery.

xx


----------



## jessie_m

I'm glad someone brought this up. I'm scared after the baby comes I'm ganna push for a poo and my uterus will fall out or something. Lol.


----------



## 24/7

I couldnt push for a poo for a few days afterwards. :p And farts fell out constantly from all the G&A. :rofl: xx


----------



## kermie219

It looks the same.... my daughter crowned but then got stuck somehow and I ended up with forceps then a section:( hubs said it felt a bit tighter afterwards and I was much much more senstive and still am YAY lol It's much easier for me to climax since so no complaints here (I'm totally red in the face now hahahaha ) and I'm truly thankful that she goes back to her normal colour after birth hahaha it truly freaks me out how dark it's getting lol


----------



## sophiepaton

doesnt red rasberry leaf help things down there if you keep taking it after?? im sure i read that somewhere if i kept taking it id get back to normall faster ?? x


----------



## ELJ15

I am new to this forum and I have a concern. 
I recently (5 1/2 weeks ago) gave birth to a beautiful baby girl and I noticed when I looked "down there" something wasn't quite right. I have a friend who is a urologist (as I thought I had a bladder prolapse and freaked out) so I asked him to come and check me out. He told me it was my vaginal wall and it looked fine. That was at 4 weeks pp.
Things haven't changed. My parts look like they are near my vaginal opening and they appear swollen. There isn't a bulge per say but I did notice my urethra is larger than previously. 
This is my first baby. My l&d was fairly easy. I did it naturally. No tears, no forceps. I pushed for 40 min and she was 8lbs 2.5 oz. 
My question is: does this sound like a prolapse or is this normal? And, will these "parts" go back to their original position or should they already have by now. I'll be 6 weeks pp on Saturday. 
I called the obgyn's office and if you didn't have an episiotomy or tears, or forceps delivery they will not see you. So I called my family MD and can't get to see him until next week. 
I would go to the ER here but I am a nurse there and don't need everyone knowing my business. I have seen prolapsed bladder's as I used to work on urology and it doesn't look like that. Nothing is "falling" out of my vagina, so I'm wondering if it's a stage 1. 
Anyone else have this? 
Please help!


----------



## Cridge

I had a 3rd degree tear with #1 and was having sex again 3/4 weeks pp. DH was more emotionally scarred after watching me tear - he thought I'd never be the same, but I healed just fine.


----------



## XJessicaX

My daughter required a vacuum assisted delivery and I needed a 3rd degree cut. Stitches fell out 24 hours after they were put in and I was left to heal naturally with a gaping wound! Took 14 weeks to be completely healed and I can say you couldnt tell! Barely a scar, my vagina (TMI) could possibly be tighter than before and I can still trampoline without fear of peeing myself!


----------



## poutie

After I had my son, it took about 6 or 7 weeks for it to go completely back to normal. I actually became tighter! (sorry for tmi!) Everything was completely healed up within 2 weeks or so. DH and I were able to have sex again after about 4 weeks. I was really scared to though! 


I actually didn't really do kegels when I was pregnant with my son or after I had him, mainly because I never thought to do them! I'm doing them with this pregnancy and I plan on doing them after LO is born. :flower:


----------



## rjm09

Never did kegels with my first, and even though he was emcs, i still dialated and had contractions. So everything was um.. Stretched a bit. By 8 days after csect, we dtd. Dh said i was a bit tighter, and went back to normal a few wks later.

Now i'm swollen, moreso cause of blood pooling down there, abd a bit tighter, but having another c, no onset of labor. Ill go back to normal after baby comes.


----------



## starah

No. I can no longer wear tampons - it's like I can't push them up very far so they like...stick out...TMI sorry. It also hurts every time I have sex. It was def worth it though :)


----------



## MachyBear

This might be a bit of a weird question, but pre-pregnancy for me, sex was great! Then I got pregnant and we just can't do it because everything is so swollen and it hurts (stil wondering how exactly I'm gonna squeeze a baby through there if I can't even have sex). But yeah, anyway, the question is, has anyone ever had the same situation and everything's returned to being great again after giving birth...? I'm just worried that sex will never be as good as it was before, that maybe I'll heal too tight (from reading all these posts) and it'll be just like the swollen feeling ... forever. :(


----------



## daddiesgift

I don't think I'm tighter at all, I was a month or two after having my son then it went back to normal as my husband says. I think it feels different. Now that I'm pregnant with #2 I could really careless about sex and don't enjoy it at all. But I am huge at this point and getting into any position is a workout lol


----------



## Agiboma

I had a c section we waited a few months and it was definetly tighter sex hurt the first few times


----------



## Emsabub

I had a 2nd degree tear and we tried out having sex to see if it would be painful and it wasn't at all, that was 3 weeks later. I have noticed though that, even though I wasn't exactly dry before, I'm a lot easier to enter, maybe tmi there sorry :haha:


----------



## Jessicahide

Haa, yes it went back to normal x


----------



## almosthere

I had 4th degree tearing and had a very long recovery my stiches reopend a bit but fortunately it closed on its own (ibhad the dr check she said no need to restitch) i honestly couldnt have sex for i think 6 months because it felt so painful and tight i think the dtiches mad eme tighter again LOL i did go back to normal but one change when i am on top for sex sometimes it is uncomfortable and sensitive. i still want to do natural labor again even though i had a bad experience the first time


----------



## maryanne1987

3rd degree tear last time that needed repearing in theatre and at 12 weeks pp I thought it would be a good idea to have a look to see what was going on down there. It looked liked a lion had mauled my lady garden. I'm honestly not that bothered though. I mean it's not like a vagina is the prettiest thing to begin with anyway. I have pushed 3 humans out of it, and that's pretty amazing. Not like anyone bar DH or my doctor will be seeing it anyway. It does feel a little different to before I had children but I was expecting that so it's never bothered me.


----------



## jessmke

Everything went back to normal, although I am one who also feels tighter down there. My doctor said I'm not actually tighter, I'm just drier which gives the sensation of being tighter. I brought it up with her because I was concerned that the OB stitched me up too small after my daughter was born, lol. I am breastfeeding which makes the dryness last longer apparently.


----------

